# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  HIPNOSIS EN UN ESPECTACULO DE MENTALISMO ¿ SI O NO?

## alfonsbes

Quisiera saber vuestra opinion a favor y en contra de la inclusion de la hipnosis en un espectaculo de mentalismo.  :o

----------


## Pardo

Todo depende de como la presentes y como la enfoques en el espectaculo.

----------


## Mago Londrino

"El Hipnotismo es una técnica científica en la que un agente (hipnotizador) consigue que un paciente (hipnotizado) caiga en un estado de sueño hipnótico. En dicho estado, el paciente obedece las órdenes del agente (siempre que no vayan contra su código moral y sus principios más fijados...
Por ejemplo: un paciente no obedece la orden de matar o dañar a una persona, etc.). También es posible darle órdenes post-hipnóticas que realizará el paciente. 

El hipnotismo ha sido estudiado entre otros, por Charcot y los psicoanalistas (Freud y sus discípulos). *PERO*, _atención_, el hipnotismo requiere unas condiciones tales en el paciente (el querer ser hipnotizado, una posición relajada) y en alguna circustancia (una cierta intimidad, un cierto tiempo) sino imposible, sí muy difícil y arriesgado el conseguir en un espectáculo."

Unos pequeños recortes de un texto más extenso y detallado por Juan Tamariz.

Aparte de la aportación del maestro Tamariz, personalmente, es algo comprobado que no suele crear espectación casi nunca entre el público... porque el público no es tonto y ya sabe de antemano que la gente que sale al escenario está "comprada". Sin ir más lejos, bastantes veces se han visto "cagadas" por parte de los pacientes en espectáculos de este tipo, desbaratando por completo el show del mentalista... Esta es mi opinión como espectador (no como mago) y creo que la de la mayoria de la gente.
Saludos

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Mi modesta opinion, si haces hipnosis no la mezcles en el mismo espectaculo con mentalismo, a menos que  proclames como autenticos tus poderes. 

En el fabuloso libro Our Magic, cuando habla de las terorias del arte comenta que el arte es imitación, de la nautareza o de lo que hay en nuestra imaginación. Cuando hacemos algo de mentalismo creamos la ilusión de que tenemos un poder, pero imitamos ese poder del que carecemos. En el Hipnotismo no es así, realmente hipnotzas a la gente por lo tanto, puede ser interesante, divertido ..., pero no arte como el resto de la actuación.

Saludos

----------


## ARENA

Si te refieres a los hipnotistas estos que en un espectaculo hacen que la gente se crea que es un pollo o que tenga un orgasmo ahi mismo, creo que no se tendria que comparar ni con mentalismo ni con magia. El unico secreto es la gente que se presta a hacer de hipnotizado y a veces ellos mismos en medio del espectaculo estan descojonandose.

Lo unico que tiene merito de esta gente es su poder de convencimiento y hacer que la gente que hace de hipnotizado haga el ridiculo enfrente de la gente.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Pues yo opinio que depende de como se presente.

Si pensamos en hacer el indio o la gallina, eso no es ni magia ni nada (a mi opinión) ... ahora, con una buena presentación .... ese "truco" de coger a una chabalita de 50 kilos, dejarla más tiesa que una vela, sostenerla en dos sillas, y que tres personas se suban encima de ella, pues, eso ya es algo más mágico ....

De totas formas, yo diria que es un arte afin, como el fakirismo (para entendernos).

----------


## MaxVerdié

El caso es que hay un término más amplio que mentalismo, y que nunca he visto traducido al castellano: Psychic Entertainment, o Entetenimiento síquico. Muchos magos americanos llaman así a su mentalismo. En el se incluye también la hipnosis, y el mentalismo más "escabroso" (experimentos mediumnísticos y efectos de esta índole). Existe una prestigiosa y profesional asociación dedicada a esto. Anthony Blake tiene uno de sus premios.

Pero te dejo a ti la emoción de buscarlo.

Un saludo.

----------


## Carlitos

Se nota mucho que la gente no esta hipnotizada porque cuando el mentalista le dice a alguno de los q estan hipnotizados : ``ahora el papel quema´´ no es que sea una mentira es que cualkier persona que lo toke quema!!

----------


## zhoraida

mmmm comprados :Confused:  no las personas que salen normalmente no son compradas, lo aseguro. Sugestionables, no quieren que el mago quede mal y todo lo que querais pero no son compradas...

Creo que la hipnosis en un espectaculo enfocado como lo hace derren brown esta bien: entraras en un estado de relajacion desde el que podras entenderme bien... me explico??.  No todo el mundo puede trasmitir algo telepaticamente, o ver el futuro, o visualizar en su mente algo ... pero en un estado de relajacion (no de hipnosis) puede hacerlo con ayuda del mentalista (no solo el mago lo hace).

Solo una opinion

----------


## Pardo

Vaya, Zoraida, eres la unica que entendio mi punto de vista de la hipnosis en mentalismo...

Es que no hay que confundir, el utilizar tecnicas de hipnosis en un espectaculo de mentalismo, con el hacer experimentos tipicos de hipnotizador en un espectaculo de mentalismo...

La primera opción, te da mucho margen y puedes hacer maravillas, como bien dice Zoraida, vease a Derren Brown...

Y en el segundo de los casos, yo no soy participe de ello, unque hay gente como Pablo Segobriga que lo hace, así que una vez mas, es solo cuestion de gustos y opiniones...

Salud!

----------


## Gandalf

En mi opinión, hacer uso de técnicas de relajación disfrazadas de hipnosis es una gran forma de poder seleccionar al ayudante más propicio, y sospecho que son muchos los magos que usan dicha técnica en sus actuaciones.

No se trata de buscar a un compinche si no a una persona predispuesta a ayudar o a dejarse llevar por la experiencia.

Si pides a alguien que se relaje por que le vas ha intentar transmitir algo mentalmente y ves que se lo toma a chufla tienes ya una razón para buscar a otro para el juego. Como no es plan de cortar el espectáculo cada vez que te sale gamba la selección es preferible hacerla antes de empezar.

Yo creo que cumple dos funciones, predispone al espectador a que piense que la experiencia que ve tiene valor real, que pudiera no ser un simple engaño de ilusionismo y ayuda a seleccionar a las personas más recomendables. 

En mi opinión es perfecto.

----------


## zhoraida

> Vaya, Zoraida, eres la unica que entendio mi punto de vista de la hipnosis en mentalismo...
> 
> Es que no hay que confundir, el utilizar tecnicas de hipnosis en un espectaculo de mentalismo, con el hacer experimentos tipicos de hipnotizador en un espectaculo de mentalismo...
> 
> La primera opción, te da mucho margen y puedes hacer maravillas, como bien dice Zoraida, vease a Derren Brown...
> 
> 
> Salud!


POrque sera porque sera? jejeje

PUes si, hay terapias que utilizan la hipnosis como una de sus técnicas pero no tiene nada que ver  con lo que podríamos ver en un espectáculo de hipnosis donde el "hipnotizador" hace hacer a la gente cosas muy raras...

Cuando un mentalista adivina el pensamiento de alguien se concentra y se relaja porque no es algo fácil de hacer.... porque no lo va a hacer la otra persona?? tú simplemente eres un intermediario para llevarle a ese estado de relajacion donde podrá concentrarse y recibir mejor los pensamientos.

UN saludo

----------


## Gandalf

Cierto...

Aunque no lo había aclarado lo mejor de esa técnica es que el espectador seleccionado no solo está predispuesto a disfrutar si no que queda mucho más abierto a interpretar correctamente las instrucciones del mago.

El estado de relax y concentración al que se le ha llevado hace que si el mago da una instrucción esta sea interpretada más fácilmente, lo que hace que los juegos no puedan fallar por esa razón. Si se le pide que recuerde una carta la retendrá mejor, si se le dan unas instrucciones a hacer con el mago de espaldas estas las ejecutará correctamente con más facilidad que si el espectador estuviese nervioso.

Esta es una razón más que suficiente para hacer este tipo de acciones.

----------


## Jesús_

La relajación es una cosa,
la hipnosis es otra, y no es un juego.

Le darías benzodiacepinas o hipnòticos a una persona para facilitar el espectáculo?
¿Te harías cargo de los efectos secundarios que se podrían presentar?
¿Sabes cuáles pueden ser estos efectos secundarios?
¿Sabes si puedes desencadenar una crisis en un determinado tipo de persona si la intentas hipnotizar?
La hipnosis es una técnica que tiene su (limitado) valor terapéutico, pero no es un juego.
--
Jesús

----------


## zhoraida

la hipnosis no se puede hacer (aunque se desee) en un escenario rodeado de 100 personas...
Asi que ni benzodiacepinas (odio psicofisiologia no se si lo escribi bien) ni nada...esas no son condiciones.
UN saludo

----------


## Gandalf

> La relajación es una cosa,
> la hipnosis es otra, y no es un juego.
> 
> Le darías benzodiacepinas o hipnòticos a una persona para facilitar el espectáculo?
> ¿Te harías cargo de los efectos secundarios que se podrían presentar?
> ¿Sabes cuáles pueden ser estos efectos secundarios?
> ¿Sabes si puedes desencadenar una crisis en un determinado tipo de persona si la intentas hipnotizar?
> La hipnosis es una técnica que tiene su (limitado) valor terapéutico, pero no es un juego.
> --
> Jesús


Mira, si me permiten acertar de verdad lo que está el espectador pensando les doy hasta cicuta... ¡¡¡¡Vamos!!!! 

La predisposición del espectador yo la consigo dándole algo de maria, farlopa, lechuga o algo semejante, la atención con biodramina o en su defecto Farmatón Complex. Si no tengo de ninguno algo de jaco me vale y si tampoco un biomanan con mucho azucar. El peyote o seta mexicana ya no la uso por que es difícil de encontrar y causaba algunas alucinaciones. Por supuesto, si veo reacciones no deseadas, euforia, sudoración excesiva o taquicardia le receto un par de pastillas de clembuterol, que no sirven de nada pero como cuesta tragarlas por lo menos se les pasa el sofoco mientras se entretienen...

¿Pero quien está hablando de dar nada a nadie? Ni siquiera de hipnotizar... Hablo de utilizar técnicas de hipnosis para facilitar el resultado de los efectos, no de hipnotizar a nadie.

Si les pides que se relajen, que se olviden de donde están y de lo que hacen, si les rebajas la ansiedad de estar delante de otros haciendo un juego de magia, si les convences de que no van a sufrir, de que sabes lo que haces, de que lo único que buscas es su cooperación te aseguro que todo el número aumentará en valor, ya que si lo has hecho bien tendrás al espectador de tu parte, y no en tu contra. Y para conseguir eso las técnicas de relajación de la hipnosis son muy apropiadas ya que usas técnicas innocuas que apoyan, y mucho, a dar cierto tipo de ambiente a algunas presentaciones de mentalismo. Esas técnicas usadas en un espectáculo de magia de humor no tendrían sentido ya que buena parte de la gracia de la escena la tienen los posibles "tropiezos" del espectador.

Eso no tiene nada que ver con hipnotizar y mucho menos con drogar a nadie, en todo caso el dopado que sea yo!!!  8)

----------


## Jesús_

Querido Gandalf,
dices en tu mensaje:
"¿Pero quien está hablando de dar nada a nadie? Ni siquiera de hipnotizar... "
Bueno, este hilo empieza cuando el compañero alfonsbes nos pregunta “vuestra opinion a favor y en contra de la inclusión de la hipnosis en un espectáculo de mentalismo.”
Yo simplemente he dado mi opinión,
y he comparado el uso de la hipnosis con el uso de fármacos tranquilizantes o fármacos hipnòticos. La comparación me parece pertinente pues tanto la hipnosis como los fármacos son procedimientos terapéuticos, ambos tienen indicaciones y ambos pueden tener efectos secundarios, y ninguno de los dos procedimientos es un juego.
Lo que pretendo decir es que el hipnotismo es algo tan serio como la farmacoterapia,
y que si no le darías un trankimazín a un espectador, desde mi modesto entender, tampoco deberías hipnotizarlo.
Vuelvo a recordar que el hilo empezaba con el mensaje:
“vuestra opinion a favor y en contra de la inclusión de la hipnosis en un espectáculo de mentalismo.”

Pues nada,
Saludos.
--
Jesús

----------


## MaxVerdié

Vamos a ver, que esto se está saliendo de madre.

No nos liemos:

UNA cosa es el mentalismo. Es el arte escénico cuyo objetivo es el entretenimiento del público bajo la simulación de poderes mentales o habilidades paranormales.

OTRA es el hipnotismo. Es una rama de la psiquiatría, y se estudia en medicina. NO es una paraciencia ni tiene nada que ver con medios fraudulentos. El cómo se desarrolle es otra cosa.

Y una TERCERA cosa que NO tiene que ver con las anteriores es el hipnotismo de escenario. Este es otro arte escénico que NO TIENE QUE VER con la hipnosis real, sino con métodos completamente diferentes. Es una de esas famosas "artes afines" a la magia. Y la Psychic Entertainers Asociation la incluye entre las formas de espectáculo* que contempla.

Resumiendo: Hipnosis médica NO es lo mismo que hipnosis de espectáculo.

Un saludo.

* que por cierto, hay varias decenas de libros sobre este tipo de números, y mucho se emplean por los mejores mentalistas del mundo.

----------


## Jesús_

Se agradece la precisión,
y considero que era necesaria.
Saludos y suerte.
--
Jesús

----------


## Gandalf

> Vuelvo a recordar que el hilo empezaba con el mensaje:
> “vuestra opinion a favor y en contra de la inclusión de la hipnosis en un espectáculo de mentalismo.”


Cierto Jesus, pero si te das cuenta solo hay una respuesta en referencia a una verdadera sesión de hipnosis, todas las demás hablan de imitaciones, falsas hipnosis o de estados de relajación, no de trances o uso de fármacología en un espectáculo. 

Por eso mi correo de antes criticando irónicamente tus comentarios. 

Y es cierto, quizás habría que hablar con alfonsbes para que aclarase el sentido de su pregunta, si lo que quiere es hipnotizar en un escenario o hacer un espectáculo de hipnotismo, que como se puede ver por las contestaciones son dos cosas absolutamente distintas. Creo que todos menos mago londrino entendimos que hablaba de espectáculo, no realidad.

En mi opinión nunca recomendaría una hipnosis real en público con fines de espectáculo.  Puede resultar peligroso.
Y sí, recomendaría hacer un espectáculo de hipnosis falsa con actores, demostrado está que funciona y la gente se lo pasa bien. Y también recomendaría usar técnicas de hipnosis para sugestionar y condicionar al espectador.

Así ya están contestadas todas las opciones planteadas.

----------


## zhoraida

[/quote]

En mi opinión nunca recomendaría una hipnosis real en público con fines de espectáculo.  Puede resultar peligroso

quote]

UNa sesion de hipnosis rea; repito:es imposible en un escenario!!
Un saludo

----------


## Pardo

Joder, la que se ha liado!!!!

Vamos a ver, para empezar, nada tiene que ver la hipnosis por procedimiento de relajación mental, en la que se usa principalmente el poder de la palabre y algunas tecnicas de sugestión (pues sin ellas no hay nada que hacer, pues la hipnosis no existe, en todo caso, seria la autohipnosis) donde de alguna manera se va induciendo al espectador (en este caso) a ciertos ejercicios... Y otra cosa muy distinta, són los medicamentos hipnoticos, los cuales, ni un hipnologo medico puede usar, pues solo los puede recetar on Psiquiatra.

Y aclarado esto, en un espectaculo, nunca entrara nadie en la 3ª fase del trance hipnotico.... que es donde suelen llegar en las consultas terapeuticas...

En un espectaculo, puedes hacer ciertos ejercicios de sugestión, y con la relajación adecuada, puedes llegar al 1er grado del sueño hipnotico, donde el espectador es consciente de lo que pasa en todo momento, lom que pasa, es que simplemente se deja llevar por su subconsciente, y es alli donde puedes usar algunas tecnicas sin riesgo y sin peligro ninguno...

----------


## zhoraida

oye tu!! no me estaras diciendo que me he liado eh :Confused: 
Que no me entere yo... estoy de acuerdo contigo y no tengo nada en contra

----------


## Gandalf

Las expresiones "nunca" e "imposible" abarcan demasiado para aplicarlas a la condición humana. "Nunca" es demasiado tiempo e "imposible" es poco probable. 

 :shock: 

Me ha quedado tan bien la frase que la voy a poner un copyright

 :P 

Bueno, fuera de bromas. ¿Por que un tio cualquiera no va a intentar llegar a cualquier fase dentro de las conocidas en la hipnosis en lo alto de un escenario? ¿Y quien asegura que el resultado será nulo? ¿Por que? ¿No cabe la posibilidad remota de conseguirlo? Pues si cabe no recomiendo hacerlo, y si no cabe ¿de que me estoy preocupando?

 :P 

PD: Zho, que sea la última vez que me llevas la contraria y me haces explicar más extensamente una idea tan buena como la que tenía. ¿ta claro?

----------


## Pardo

Hola Gandalf, la razon la cual no se puede llevar a alguien a un 3er grado de sueño hipnotico en un escenario (estamos hablando de hacerlo directamente en el escenario, con preparacion previa, ya seria otra cosa) es simplemente cuestion de tiempo... Para entras en un estado de la alteracion de la consciencia absoluto, hace falta profundizar mucho en el trance, y eso en un escenario seria largo y aburrido...

Pero lo dicho, con un 1er grado, ya consigues un estado alterad suficiente para una buena relajación y para segun que ejercicios...

----------


## zhoraida

> PD: Zho, que sea la última vez que me llevas la contraria y me haces explicar más extensamente una idea tan buena como la que tenía. ¿ta claro?


SI señor, ni una más.

----------


## Gandalf

Bueno Pardo, entonces, por lo que dices cualquiera podría porponerse hacer un espectáculo de hipnotismo real siempre que tenga tiempo para preparar a los espectadores que vaya a usar.

¿Podría producirse el caso en que los espectadores tuviesen que comprar las entradas con anterioridad y que los interesados en ser hipsnotizados fueran llamados con anterioridad para su preparación? Yo entiendo que sí, cosas más raras se han hecho.

Así que si tenemos esa posibilidad ¿por que no va un pirao a intentarlo? Mi comentario es recomendar que no se haga... se pueda o no.

PD: Zho, es "Señor, si Señor". Me gusta más.
 :P

----------


## zhoraida

Alé pues a hipnotizar todos!! no?? .. ahora a ver quien es el guapo o guapa que se deja delante de cien personas, tariroriiiiiiii como pa fiarse del mag@!!!

Gandalf que yo no hice la mili pero vale: señor, si señor!!

UN saludo

----------


## Pardo

Si, es lo que hacen la mayoria de los hopnotizadores que vamos por ejemplo en tv... Estan como 2 horitas con quienes despues salen al escenario, durante estas 2 horas, los llevan a un trance profundo dejandoles ya ordenes porthipnoticas, llamada tambien anclas, (como por ejemplo, que al tocarles la frente y decir duerme, entren el el esado de trance en el cual se sienten en estos momentos) Y claro, asi se ve lo que se ve.... A parte de estos 3 o 4, pues no pueden con mas, seria demasiado preshow... Usan a otros 3 o 4 compinches, con lo cual, los otros, a ver que realmente "hipnotiza" a los otros con las ordenes posthipnoticas, se sugestionan mas, y entran de nuevo en us estado profundo de alteración de la conciencia...

Pero este no es el tema que aqui se dabate... Todo esto, realmente, para poco serviria en un espectaculo de mentalismo... Por lo menos por lo que yo entiendo por mentalismo...

Y realmente, tampoco es tan peligroso, pues alguien que este en estado profundo de trance, jamas hara algo que este en contra de sus principios, pues si se le ordena algo con lo que no se siente a gusto, suele salir del trance automaticamente...

Y en el caso d que no pudieran "despertar" a alguien, tampoco pasa nada, pues pasaria del sueño hipnotico al sueño fisiologico (el que entendemos por dormir de verdad) y de alli, despertaria al cabo de un rato como si de una sista se tratase.

Realmente, hay muchos mitos que envuelven el mundo de la hipnosis, pero no es tanto como se dice...

Otra cosa, ya son los farmacos hipnoticos, eso si que es peligroso, pero ya dije, que solo los pueden recetar los Priquiatras.

Espero haber aclarado algo...

Salud!

----------


## Pardo

Si, es lo que hacen la mayoria de los hipnotizadores que vemos por ejemplo en tv... Estan como 2 horitas con quienes despues salen al escenario, durante estas 2 horas, los llevan a un trance profundo dejandoles ya ordenes posthipnoticas, llamadas tambien anclas, (como por ejemplo, que al tocarles la frente y decir duerme, entren el el esado de trance en el cual se sienten en estos momentos) Y claro, asi se ve lo que se ve.... A parte de estos 3 o 4, pues no pueden con mas, seria demasiado preshow... Usan a otros 3 o 4 compinches, con lo cual, los otros, al ver que realmente "hipnotiza" a los otros con las ordenes posthipnoticas, se sugestionan mas, y entran de nuevo en us estado profundo de alteración de la conciencia...

Pero este no es el tema que aqui se dabate... Todo esto, realmente, para poco serviria en un espectaculo de mentalismo... Por lo menos por lo que yo entiendo por mentalismo...

Y realmente, tampoco es tan peligroso, pues alguien que este en estado profundo de trance, jamas hara algo que este en contra de sus principios, pues si se le ordena algo con lo que no se siente a gusto, suele salir del trance automaticamente...

Y en el caso d que no pudieran "despertar" a alguien, tampoco pasa nada, pues pasaria del sueño hipnotico al sueño fisiologico (el que entendemos por dormir de verdad) y de alli, despertaria al cabo de un rato como si de una sista se tratase.

Realmente, hay muchos mitos que envuelven el mundo de la hipnosis, pero no es tanto como se dice...

Otra cosa, ya son los farmacos hipnoticos, eso si que es peligroso, pero ya dije, que solo los pueden recetar los Psiquiatras.

Espero haber aclarado algo...

Salud!

----------


## Gandalf

Con tus explicaciones para mi está todo claro, gracias Pardo.

----------


## Jesús_

No quiero seguir enredando,
pero me gustaría decir alguna cosa más.
El "peligro" de la hipnosis no es que mientras estés hipnotizado puedas hacer algo en contra de tus principios morales.
Es cierto que acerca de la hipnosis se han construido muchos mitos: que el hipnotizado siempre recuerda su pasado (en eso se fundamentan las experiencias de regresión com hipnotizados), o que una persona hipnotizada no puede mentir, por poner algunos ejemplos. Esto es totalmente falso. Una persona hipnotizada puede recordar o no recordar, mentir o no mentir...
Pero el hipnotizador no puede garantizar que después del trance hipnótico profundo a la persona no le quedará ninguna secuela: existen muchos trastornos que se desencadenan por determinadas vivencias, algunos de ellos tan serios como los trastornos psicóticos, se pueden desencadenar por situaciones de estrés, otras veces no se sabe cual es el factor desencadenante.
En cierta ocasión vi por la tele una persona que, sometida a un trance hipnótico profundo, impulsada a revivir (o a inventar en su imaginación, nunca se sabe) un accidente de tráfico, empezó a sufrir convulsiones y se cayó de la camilla donde la tenían hipnotizada. El espectáculo era degradante para el hipnotizador i para la "víctima"... y la persona estaba siendo sometida a un sufrimiento innecesario en aras de la audiencia, del espectáculo. Si esa persona fuera especialmente vulnerable a la esquizofrenia, esa experiencia la podría haber impulsado a desarrollar una enfermedad que de otro modo puede que nunca experimentaría.
(Ignoro, por otra parte, los daños que se pudo causar al caer de la camilla)
(Es posible que todo fuera un fraude y que la mujer en cuestión fuera una actriz, en ese caso el espectáculo sigue siendo degradante)
A ver, no quiero escandalizar a nadie, ni me gustaría que nadie se sientiese molesto u ofendido por mis palabras, pero insisto en que la hipnosis "de verdad" no es un juego, se tiene que hacer en situaciones terapéuticas, valorando la persona experta (psicòloga, psiquiatra) cuando está indicada y cuando puede ser peligrosa y por lo tanto contraindicada.

Un saludo.
--
Jesús

----------


## Pardo

Jesus, en ningun momento te ha quitado la razón sobre este peligro... pero eso, como ya dije, solo puede suceder en un trance profundo, en una consulta de un terapeuta, con lo cual, es allí donde hay que vigilar en manos de quien te pones...

Pero en un espectaculo de mentalismo (que es lo que aqui se debate) NUNCA nadie llegara a entrar en un estado tan profundo.

No confundamos terminos, una cosa es usr tecnicas de hipnosis para ciertos efectos de Mentalismo, y otra muy distinta irte a un terapeuta porque tienes algun problema y ponerse en tratamiento de hipnosis...

En un escenario, no hay el mas minimo peligro.

----------


## Jesús_

Perdona, Pardo, pero de tus palabras
"Estan como 2 horitas con quienes despues salen al escenario, durante estas 2 horas, los llevan a un trance profundo dejandoles ya ordenes porthipnoticas"
entendí que estabamos hablando de llevar al espectador a un trance hipnótico profundo.
Supongo que el medio que utilizamos, el foro, a veces favorece el que digamos lo mismo y no nos entendamos.
Bueno, un abrazo, y si estamos todos de acuerdo, propongo brindar por ello y dedicarnos a otro tema.
Saludos y suerte.
--
Jesús

----------


## Pardo

Si Jesus, pero hablaba de los Hipnotizadores, no de los mentalistas que usamos tecnicas de Hipnosis..

Salud!

----------


## el espectador

No os echeis encima de mí por lo que voy a decir. 
En los espectáculos de hipnosis, com los que hacía Tony Camo y algún otro, que se hacían en Salas de Fiestas y locales de copas no hay posibilidad de que los espectadores que salen al escenario estén prehipnotizados (esas dos horitas de las que habla Pardo) y lo sé porque me lo ha contado gente que ha estado en alguno de sus shows. Por lo que yo tengo entendido, cuando la gente hace el ridículo en el escenario, haciendo el pollo o la cabra o quedándose en bolas,  lo hace (y esto es lo más increible de todo) ¡¡¡ porque quiere !!! y es totalmente consciente de lo que está haciendo.

el espectador

----------


## Pardo

Una persona en estado de trance, es completamente consciente de todo lo que hace, y nunca hara algo que vaya en contra de sus principios, y siempre se acordaran de todo aquello que han hecho a no ser que se les deje un ancla u orden posthipnotica de que no deben recordar nada...

----------


## Jeff

Este hilo esta desde el 29 de Sep. 2005, vaya tela....
Como mago, ilusionista e hipnotista (no me gusta decir hipnotizador suena a brujo!) puedo decir que:
Si se puede llevar la hipnosis en espectaculos de mentalismo, unos lo hacen bien y otros mal pero si va enparejado los 2 temas. Como dice Gandalf y algunos de los demas del foro, si se puede aplicar tecnicas de sugestion del tipo parecido a la hipnosis en espectaculo de mentalismo, pero la verdad es que tecnicas de sugestion las aplicamos a diario en espectaculos de magia, cartomagia etc... 
Si es peligroso la hipnosis, pero igual lo son el canto de las cartas que te pueden cortar y transmitirte el S.I.D.A (a ocurrido).
Si se puede (disculpe Pardo por contradecirte) inculcar un trance MUY (en mayuscula) profundo en menos de 15 minutos frente a mas de 5000 personas (o frente a 2 personas, hasta el nivel 4to, para mi hay 5 niveles, del nivel 5 no hablare mas en este foro ni en ningun otro) y inclusive en varios idiomas. Por lo general hay una gran variedad de niveles de sugestionabilidad entre un publico, cuando mas, mejor. 

Todo lo que se proponga el hipnotista es realizable, la persona esta y seguira consciente, ya que lo que haga es como si lo desease ella misma inclusive, en un estado de nivel 3 (mi nivel 3) SI puede realizar cosa en contra de su voluntad. Lo unico que sirve para realizar esto a este nivel es trabajar con la mente y el corazon en el mismo lado, cosa que mucho no hacen y fracasan y caen en la decadencia de un espectaculo vulgar, grosero y/o obseno.
Tambien hay que ver cual son las pruebas que se realizan en un espectaculo de hipshow, cual es el enfoque de un hipshow y que se quiere demonstrar en un hipshow. Tambien hay que liberar totalmente y no limitarse a borrar las ordenes y el control sugestionable ante y post del sugeto y asi, Jesus, si se garantizar que no haya ningun trastorno o catelepsia sola post hipnotica, por lo menos, los que trabajan con la cabeza y el corazon, te lo pofrian garantizar.

Los hipshow se puede realizar de 3 maneras, de verdad con una induccion imediata, de verdad con una pré secion y de mentira con unos cuentos copinches que de seguro otros voluntarios se unen al juego de forma inconciente por sugestion leve.

CONSEJO:

JAMAS dejense hipnotizar, que no se les ocura, la mayoreria de los hipnotistas tienen malas intensiones, que algun dia dejaran salir a flote (No todos). Ni por necesidades "esotericas" dejense hipnotizar, y si lo hacen que este presente un familiar durante toda la seciion y otro filmando cada detalle. Si lo hacen, consigase uno que trabajen con la mente y el corazon, y no el que trabaje solo con la cartera o solo con los sentimientos.

----------

